# New Member Thanks To Autumn_Dream!



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Just signed on this weekend. Great forum. Hope to learn a lot from you all!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, welcome aboard, and thanks to Autumn for referring you to us. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it! You've joined up with a cool bunch here.


----------



## feral cat (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

welcome to unpleasant street!


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks all!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome


----------

